

A Physicist Is Building a Time Machine to Reconnect with His Dead Father - domdip
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-27/a-physicist-is-building-a-time-machine-to-reconnect-with-his-dead-father

======
yarper
What do we want? A time machine! When do we want it? It doesn't really
matter..

------
dgomez1092
Thanks for the read. I'm curious to know more about his integral derivations
however,at this current moment. I must only save it and keep working. I
apologize I couldn;t have beter commentary. Similar to the vector summations,
I think that using integral appraoches to be able to account for the inertial
dragging of objects like the processing in Maxwell architecture GPU's is a
imporant way to look at laser refractions. thanks.

------
ddmf
But if he succeeds then he won't have the drive to create the time machine and
go back to save his father...

~~~
th0br0
Well, but history would probably fork. Us, who live with a time machine now
(yay!?) and those who wouldn't have this guy building one.

